# Block heater timer



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm looking for a timer to attach to the block heater that will allow me to turn the heater on at various times during the day. I don't want to leave it on 24/7 but rather cycle on and off at say 3 hrs on and an hour off on a continuing basis. Does anyone know of a supplier?


----------



## farmer1009 (Dec 9, 2009)

What I would do is go to your local pet store, and they have 24 hour aquarium timers that will allow you to cycle on and off. The one I have in my lizards cages lets me cycle it every 15 minutes. Here is an example of what I am referring to.

http://www.petco.com/product/100385/Marineland-Aquarium-Light-Timer.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N&um=1


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

go to depot or lowes, they have outdoor timers for xmas lights...they are cheap and rugged.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

just make sure it will handle the pull, they draw alot of juice


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wonder if you save that much in power


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks to all for the replies. Most of your suggestions unfortunately seem to be able to turn the heater on and off only once a day.

Glassman: do you know if the controller you suggested is able to operate more then once in a 24 hr period? It's a little spendy but if it would turn on for an hour and then off for say 3 hrs continuously, it would be worth the money. My equipment is stored about 2 mi from the house. I am running a salt truck so I don't get a lot of notice when someone decides they need service, not like plowing when you know the storm is coming


----------



## farmer1009 (Dec 9, 2009)

The timer that I recommended will let you cycle it to come on and off multiple times a day. I use one very similar to that to control the fans and misters in my aquarium. I have mine set to turn on every hour for 15 minutes.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

We have one for our airplane to keep the oil warm but if Im not mistaken it goes by temp not time, will have to stop by the hanger today and take a peek.

Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

I just stopped by the hanger, we have a outdoor timer with multiple times to start and stop and then we also use a heating cube, which only lets it power up the oil heater if the temps are below a certain temp.

Mike


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

http://www.intermatic.com/products/timers/consumer%20outdoor%20timers/digital%20timers/hb800rch.aspx

There you go


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*timer*

I use a intermatic timer. I have a couple of timed plugs out at my p/u. Make sure you know amp draw. My powerstroke heater draws 1500 watts. I have it now set for one time but its cap. of multable on offs


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Deershack;910780 said:


> Thanks to all for the replies. Most of your suggestions unfortunately seem to be able to turn the heater on and off only once a day.
> 
> Glassman: do you know if the controller you suggested is able to operate more then once in a 24 hr period? It's a little spendy but if it would turn on for an hour and then off for say 3 hrs continuously, it would be worth the money. My equipment is stored about 2 mi from the house. I am running a salt truck so I don't get a lot of notice when someone decides they need service, not like plowing when you know the storm is coming


I'm not sure. I heard about it on another site. From the sounds of it you can keep your truck or whatever plugged in for as long as you like and it will always work as long as its cold enough out.

They do have a # you can call

Located in the heart of the Greenbrier Valley
Rhododrendron Lane. Alderson, WV 24910
PHONE: (304) 445.2718
FAX: (304) 445.2463
Manufacturing facility open daily.....Monday - Friday EST 8:00am thru 3:30pm

there site is http://www.eleproducts.com


----------



## Mattsautobody (Dec 14, 2009)

if you turn it off based on time, you'll lose your warm engine... all that electricity will be wasted.. the only real feasible option would be to switch it based on temperature, but a block is sposed to keep an engine warm after it's already at temperature, not heat up a frozen motor.. my two pennies here


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

mine is set for a couple hours before i leave for my day job


----------

